# Need a Foreground Plant



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Since I am starting a glosso patch in my new tank, I would like to replace the glosso in my other planted 75G with a different foreground plant or plants. 

I don't remember what it was called, but Jack W. gave me a foreground plant one time with some red vals and rotala rotundfolia. I think I can find the scientific name at home. This stuff took a multiple beatings from a ravenous group of fish fighting over algae wafers and eventually disappeared.

Anyway, I'm looking for suggestions, offers, and/or trades. I will have glosso, hornwort, anachris, water wisteria, water sprite, and ambulia for trade and/or donation for the September meeting. I will also donate some of all of the above to the Tom Barr Relief Fund at the next GCAS meeting.  

Let me know.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would have to guess that you got Elatine triandra from Jack. It is a fast grower, light green in color. I do believe it propagated from seed since I removed all of the green growth and gave some to Jack and maybe a few others. It did not do well in my 10g, non-CO2 tank but I think it was due more to a lack of light than anything else. I will try it in the 10g again once it grows out in the 75g now that I have a second 15w light on the tank.

If any of the plants you bring to our meeting don't get traded, you can always auction them at the GCAS meeting Sunday night. Whether you donate them (either from you or from (SWOAPE) to GCAS or not is up to you. I imagine most of them will bring in a decent amount of cash. Putting plants up for auction at GCAS may be a good way for us to raise some cash since we don't charge any dues!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Elatine triandra. Cool. I'd like to try some of this if there is any surplus in the group.

Yes, my intentions are to bring some of my surplus plants to SWOAPE for trades or whatever and some to GCAS auction donated by SWOAPE for Tom, since I'm not too gungho about pulling any $$ out of my wallet. I've spent enough on this hobby over the past few months!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You may want to try Marsilea Crenata. Very easy carpet-like plant to grow. I had it with Low light and DIY co2 and it grew well until it got overshadowed by other plants (Told you my aquascaping skill is non-existent).


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I do have another patch of E. triandra growing in my 55 gallon. I would be happy to give you some. Do you want to wait untill the meeting or come to my house to pick it up.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Jack W said:


> I do have another patch of E. triandra growing in my 55 gallon. I would be happy to give you some. Do you want to wait untill the meeting or come to my house to pick it up.


I checked the name and E. Triandra it was! I can wait until the meeting. Thanks!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I can have some E. triandra ready for you at the meeting. It's grows fast and is very easy to propagate. The stuff you saw in my 10gal started from only four stems or so.

Have you ever tried hairgrass? Good stuff, though you'll have to keep it in check just like you would with glosso.

Marsilia crenta and other Marsilia species would work well...

Then there's my personal favorite: HC


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

If you can get your hands on this sp. of hairgrass then you can almost forget about pruning.. well..theres the occational once in 2 months kinda pruning but.. its very minimal.. it is rather hard to come by.. but its a great foreground plant..won me back to the hairgrass end as a favourite forground plant.. i was over the other end with HC for a while.

E. triandra grows insanely fast..i've stopped growing it in the CO2 tank.. and have since moved it to a non-co2 tank.. it is actually much nicer growing there.. small leaves and all.. but just like matt mentioned.. higher lighting... i have close to 3.8wpg on that tank... not dosing ferts though...just top ups.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think that may be the hair grass I had in the foreground of my 75g! I got rid of it since it seemed to attract far more than it's share of algae. I think I may have a few pieces of it still floating around one of the tanks if anyone is interested in some...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

neat..since you're nearer..you could pass it to him!
Anyway..i really enjoy that plant.. almost makes the forground look like its a golf course..but i always break that up or create lines with some E.tenellus/R.rostrata mixed in..


----------

